# Anyone Here See This One?



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Any f300 collectors see this one?...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...A:IT&ih=023

ebay item 360047362799

Not a huge fan of the Seamaster divers ('Stone him') but I think I said somewhere that I did like the ones with this dial. I think there is one pictured on DeskDivers.

Had this one on snipe, but it went further than I was prepared to go. Very, very nice, all the same.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

very cool and only the second time I have seen one for sale. I am hoping it has gone to someone we can get better pics off for the DD article.

Andy


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi all

It is an SM120 anniversary model dial, they are pretty rare but then this model of SM120 is rare in itself (and very under valued at the moment). These SM120 F300's were more than a ploprof when new!

Was in lovely condition and I would say a great investment!


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

foztex said:


> very cool and only the second time I have seen one for sale. I am hoping it has gone to someone we can get better pics off for the DD article.
> 
> Andy


It was me h34r: ...

Once it arrives, you will be more than welcome to some pics!

Mike


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Ouch Mike!!

That to my knowledge is a new record Ebay price for a SM120 f300....looks very good so lets hope its worth it....

Those that have already got one must be very pleased with themselves....and i for one feel vindicated in my belief that these very undervalued watches would have their day!!

On a different note Mike, can you contact me as i have your parts!!!

Regards Keith


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well I bid as I wanted it but didnt come close... looked to me to be the same one that sold a while back. someone cashing in on the rising prices... lol.

Looking forward to pics


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Well done Mike,

cool I rather hoped it would be heading to someone we knew. I knew Jon was going for it and wondered if it was him that won.

Yes some pics would be most welcome, essentially one similar to the one that's on the DD article, but minus the reflection or a real close up of the markers, I am intruiged about them they look like little cylinders.

Keith, have you noticed there seems to be more SMf's about these days? when I found my first and we were tracking one down for Jon (early 2006) they came up about 3 times a year. Now there seems to be at least 1 for sale at any time.

Andy



Zessa said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > very cool and only the second time I have seen one for sale. I am hoping it has gone to someone we can get better pics off for the DD article.
> ...


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Zessa said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > very cool and only the second time I have seen one for sale. I am hoping it has gone to someone we can get better pics off for the DD article.
> ...


Well done!

I'd probably have kept going myself, if I wasn't waiting on a restoration quote at the mo.

(And 'ouch'.)


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

:lol:

Yup, it was a bit ouch!

The dangers of using snipe, setting a top fee and hoping that it dosen't get that high. It did go for a little more than I was hoping for BUT I do have a thing for the SM120 divers and I just love the unusual look of the dial. Let's just say that other f300 collectors are safe for a bit from competing bids from me on anything that comes up on the bay.

I'm almost certain that the price would have been higher had they accpeted PayPal :yes: so considering it's a rarity perhaps not way out there as far as value is concerned.

Considering I was up against Jon in the bidding, I consider myself fortunate it didn't go any higher :wink1: . Jon, I think you're right about it being a relisted/resold item from a while back.

Keith - email on its way.

Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Zessa said:


> The dangers of using snipe, setting a top fee and hoping that it dosen't get that high.


Oh I understand that statement so well. :cry2:

Nice catch Mike!


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

foztex said:


> Keith, have you noticed there seems to be more SMf's about these days? when I found my first and we were tracking one down for Jon (early 2006) they came up about 3 times a year. Now there seems to be at least 1 for sale at any time.
> 
> Andy


Yep, your right there Andy, the steep increase in selling prices has bought them out the woodwork, i reckon its more like 2 a week at the moment. I myself have just picked up 2 more, 1 a blackdialed strapper, and the other witht the integral bracelet...the strapper will become a keeper....as i regret swapping my other one, and the integral oone has gone in trade to a friend...

I wonder if the prices will settle now.....can't go much higher...can they??

Keith


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mike, I wish Id known you were after it I wouldnt have bid, but not that I was your competion this time.  Im really pleased someone we know has it as the photos of it will be very cool.

Agreed the prices and availablity have gone up recently, and I guess weve only ourselves to blame when it comes down to it.... lol.

Keith these days its the strapper thats the rarity


----------



## Faz 63 (Nov 27, 2007)

Superb watch i am looking at getting a electronic watch for myself.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well there are some great ones in the Sales section from time to time...


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Real smart. One I would really like.


----------

